# I need some opinions please



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

So I ended up scoring these on ebay tonight. Its the Optional 17" chevy cruze wheel. I think the price was pretty good, They are used but really in mint condition.

CHEVY CRUZE CHEVROLET FACTORY OE 17" ALLOY WHEELS RIMS - eBay (item 150606528959 end time May-20-11 15:25:39 PDT)


I also installed these tonight, ebay kit for $35.99, 35 watts, hi and low beam, 6000k





So I need to buy lug nuts yet. There is some colored options lugs on ebay. I would like to see what you guys thought about maybe a red , green or black lug nut. Im including a pic of my car so you can get an idea thanks


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Don't buy cheap lugs unless you know and trust the brand.

If you like colored lugs check these out....


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

yea but I need the stock seat, acorn I believe? the after market won't seat right, So i guess I gotta buy oem lugs


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

here s what I did, use the stock lugs you already have, then take the lug covers out of the hubcaps and use them over the lugs... looks fine IMO.








.... then if you don t like them you can always change them out later but you ll be all mounted up for now.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

cerbomark said:


> here s what I did, use the stock lugs you already have, then take the lug covers out of the hubcaps and use them over the lugs... looks fine IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Im a little jealous I Didn't think of that lol. great idea. I'll try it. thanks


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

What size tire is that? are they the stock contis? Im think about dropping down one size to a 215/50/17


----------



## cerbomark (Dec 13, 2010)

2011lt1 said:


> What size tire is that? are they the stock contis? Im think about dropping down one size to a 215/50/17


 
yes, stock wheels and tires 17s...the grey lug caps actually match the grey insert part of the rim.


----------



## langdon_82 (May 8, 2011)

I been looking around at rims, and I heard the saab 900 has the same 5x105 bolt pattern as the cruze, guess any rims that fit the saab 900 would fit our Cruze, might allow a bit more selection.


----------

